# Classic fantasy film greats



## Overread (Sep 23, 2017)

Thought it would be good to list them out, those classics from an era before CGI took over as I'm sure I've missed/forgotten many and others might well find them very enjoyable! 

So without further ado lets get started!

Sinbad The Sailor - a whole series of films with many epic motions of stop motion 
Jason and the Argonauts
Clash of the Titans
Red Sonja
Conan
Willow
Labyrinth
Dark Crystal
Merlin
The Long Ships  (granted this isn't -as- fantasy as the others but I'm throwing it into the list)


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2017)

*The  7th Voyage of Sinbad 
The Golden Voyage of Sinbad
Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger 
The 3 Worlds of Gulliver
Excalibur 
The Three Stooges Meet Hercules*   This film hilarious one the best send up of both the Sword and Sandal and Fantasy Genres of all time.


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 24, 2017)

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954)
The Lost World (1924)
The Magic Sword (1960)
The Sword and The Dragon (1955 Russian)
The Time Machine (1960)

One or two probably not true classical fantasy in a historical sense, but its all I can come up with right now.


----------



## J Riff (Sep 24, 2017)

Hercules Vs. Everybody
Lost Horizon 1937
Fantastic Planet 1973


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 24, 2017)

Diamajin 
Return of Diamajin.     both made in 1966  by Too Studios , there is third film which I have not see.

Diamajin is Giant Samurai warrior god , who when taken wreaks death and destrution upon exile doers .


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Sep 24, 2017)

Two from Michael Powell (and others):

*The Thief of Bagdad* (1940) is gorgeous and a rousing adventure.

*A Matter of Life and Death* AKA *Stairway to Heaven* (1946) is beautiful and touching.

Two by Jean Cocteau:

*Le Belle et la Bête* (_Beauty and the Beast_, 1946) is lovely and poetic.

*Orphée* (_Orpheus_, 1950) is dream-like and haunting.

Somebody is bound to mention *The Wizard of Oz* (1939), so let me say that I think *Return to Oz* (1985) is wonderful, really capturing the flavor of the original Baum books.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 24, 2017)

Disney's 

*Snow White 
Fantasia
Sleeping Beauty
The Sword and the Stone  
The Little Mermaid
Hercules 
Mulan 
Bed Nobs and Broomsticks 
The Black Cauldron
*


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 24, 2017)

*The Wizard of Oz *1939
*The Blue Bird* 1940
*The Enchanted Cottage 
Its a Wonderful Life *1946
*The 5000 Fingers of Dr Ti* 1953
*Heavy Metal* 1981
*The Never Ending Story* 1984
*Return to Oz *1985
*Highlander * 1986
*Willow *1988


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 29, 2017)

Ok, I will take the bait.
The Black Cauldron is the worst Disney film ever (which is saying something) and a complete insult to the source material.
Red Sonja is total crap. Hilariously so.

A Matter of Life and Death is a wonderful film.

I would add:
Blithe Spirit
The Circus of Dr Lao
The Singing Ringing Tree ( not sure if this coumts as TV


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 6, 2017)

*Dragonslayer *1982


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 6, 2017)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> *The Thief of Bagdad* (1940) is gorgeous and a rousing adventure.



Of course, by this time I have had several video copies of this to watch. But back in the 1970s I sped over the Bay Bridge with my Father-in-law and two youngest Brother-in-law and Sister-in-law to catch a remastered version of this being shown in San Francisco at The Palace of Fine Arts. Nothing will ever match the experience of seeing it on the big screen that day.


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 8, 2017)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Krull...


----------



## Judderman (Oct 10, 2017)

Narkalui said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned Krull...


I was just reading through all the other posts and thinking that.

Excalibur is probably in the fantasy class.


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 10, 2017)

Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Darby O'Gill and the Little People - Wikipedia


----------



## Judderman (Oct 11, 2017)

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen. Great entertainment.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Judderman said:


> The Adventures of Baron Munchausen. Great entertainment.



Even though it was made under the Nazi regime, the 1943 German film *Münchhausen* is a delightful fantasy, free (as far as I can tell) of the propaganda you would expect.  Terry Gilliam's 1988 version borrows many elements from it.


----------



## Frost Giant (Oct 16, 2017)

Time Bandits (1981)


----------



## Jax (Dec 12, 2017)

Hawk The Slayer


----------

